# Heaven is waiting for my Grandma



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

My entire life my Grandma has been one of my best friends.

She was as close to a saint, I've ever known.

The love and respect I have for all animals comes from her and my father.

As a child, on Grandma and Grandpa's farm, I remember Sandy, a stray dog 
Grandma took in to care for. I remember a large wild bird, who would land on
Grandma's shoulder, or head, and eat from her hand. My aunts Chihuahua,
who would rip anyones face off, but not Grandma's.

Thank you Grandma. You made a difference in so many ways.
I've always been so very proud of you.

I cried last night while telling my son. I told him I'm excited for you.
You will be reunited with your beloved husband, and oldest son (my daddy).

I'm excited for Heaven, to welcome such a wonderful woman.

UPDATE:

Grandma is now in heaven. She's with Grandpa and my Daddy.

I love you, Grandma. You were, and always will be, the best Grandma
in the world.

I spoke to brother, Rick, and lost it. We then talked about you and 
Grandpa. We talked for an hour, of the fun, the adventures we had with 
the two of you. This is nothing new, though, as all four of us would laugh
and talk about the "olden days" with Grandma and Grandpa.

We do the same with Daddy, Grandma. Oh, how we have fond memories.

Thank you for that. 

So you give Daddy, and Grandpa a huge kiss for us. Give Sandy a pat on the head,
and that big birdie a bite to eat.

I already feel a bit lost without you. You were our "link". 

We will stay "linked" Grandma. I promise.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: :bysmilie: that was beautiful Deb!!
SHE Sounds like an amazing woman, I Really feel we all run into a least one person like this in our lives, for us to ever overlook it or not jump in to be a part of that persons life is a big mistake on our part. THANK YOU for sharing that with me, you just reminded me to call someone and say I love you..


:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am sitting here crying.......that was the sweetest thing that I have ever read about your Grandmother!!! God be with her and her wonderful sweet granddaughter who is hurting right now!!! God Bless~~~


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> My entire life my Grandma has been one of my best friends.
> 
> She was as close to a saint, I've ever known.
> 
> ...


 :smcry: awwweeeee

am all tears now

that was so beautiful dear Deb :grouphug: 

Your grandma sounds as nice and caring as you are my friend :grouphug:


----------



## Eli's Mom (Mar 20, 2008)

Thinking of you Deb
I'm sorry she's leaving your life but thankful for your beautiful memories
She sounds like such a beautiful soul
xo
Kelly


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Such a wonderful sweet thing to share. Thank you. Reading it brought back memories. Grandmas are the best. I too had a wonderful realationship with my grandma, like no other. Unconditional love..come to think of it, our furbabies realtionship comes the closest to what it was between my grandma and me, so i know how hard it is loosing that. But I feel her with me all the time. And so will you. The wonderful memories that you shared will always keep her close to your heart. :grouphug:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

lots of love, and big hugs to you deb. :wub: :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Your grandmother would be so proud to read what you wrote. 
She sounds like a wonderful addition to heaven.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:smcry: :smcry: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, that is so sweet. And what a wonderful legacy she's left in you.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

What a sweet way to share your grandmother with us. 
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Deb, I am so sorry to hear about your grandma. Sounds like grandma was a blessing to all who knew her.

There is now a new name written down in glory.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

What beautiful words about your wonderful grandma. She will live on in your heart. God Bless :grouphug:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Deb, Much love to you right now, Your Grandmother sounds so so special. I really enjoyed what you wrote there...Very tender and touching...


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: 

Sounds like your Grandma was a wonderful person. 

Thank you for sharing :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Deb, what wonderful memories you have that will be with you always. Bless your Grandma for being such a wonderful, caring person.
Hugs for you from Bob and me.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Sending you lots of comfort and love at this time to you and your family, Deb. I know how special grandma's are--I was very close to one of mine, in particular :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Deb, I'm so sorry you're hurting. Your Grandma sounds like an amazing woman. My Grandma was one of my best friends, too. I remember telling her, shortly before she died, how lucky I thought I was to have had her in my life for so long. Some people never know their grandparents, and others lose their grandparents when they're too young. Too young in some cases to truly appreciate them. My life is so much richer because of my Grandma, I know you feel the same way. And remember, her life was richer for knowing and loving you. I'm sure she's very proud of you, Deb.

Take care, and call me if you want to talk. You know I'm here for you, always. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Deb, I'm so sorry you're hurting. Your Grandma sounds like an amazing woman. My Grandma was one of my best friends, too. I remember telling her, shortly before she died, how lucky I thought I was to have had her in my life for so long. Some people never know their grandparents, and others lose their grandparents when they're too young. Too young in some cases to truly appreciate them. My life is so much richer because of my Grandma, I know you feel the same way. And remember, her life was richer for knowing and loving you. I'm sure she's very proud of you, Deb.
> 
> Take care, and call me if you want to talk. You know I'm here for you, always. :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]



You are so right, Linda. What a gift I've been given. 

Even a greater gift, is that my son, whom I had at a very young age,
also grew up with his Great Grandma, Great Grandpa, and Grandpa (my Daddy).

I am so thankful for that, as there is no way I could have put into words, how
much these people meant to me. How they influenced my life, and the 
decisions I've made.

My son agrees. I remember a couple years back, he told me, "they are just so
full of Goodness". I thought that was perfect. Yep, full of goodness. :wub: 

My wonderful grandfather left us on April 1st, in the mid 90's.

Perhaps our Heavenly Father will choose that date, tomorrow, for Grandma.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Deb, what a lovely tribute you have written. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Deb - that was so sweet .. :grouphug: 

May Grandma rest in peace.

Love Lina


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Deb what a beautiful tribute to your dear grandma, I send you and your family warm thoughts and prayers at this very difficult time :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

I lost the nice grand'ma I had when I was too young to really appreciate her.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

awww Deb, I'm sorry, I just finished reading a book called 90 minutes in heaven. If you find some time read it, it will bring great peace to you I know your grandma will be met at the gate with all her loved ones who have gone before her and they will celebrate.

Hevenly Father, you and you alone know the time you will call each of us home. Lord I ask that you would be with this precious soul, Lord I ask that you would be with Deb, she has had to say goodbye to may times, Lord I ask that you would wrap your loving arms around the whole family, bring rest and peace to them and many memories of grandma. I ask this all in the precious name of Jesus Christ my Savior. Amen


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thinking of you and your Grandma and, of course, your son. :grouphug: 

Both of my grandmothers were the most special people in my life while I was growing up. I miss them both everyday and I'll remember and rely on their wisdom until the day that I join them. They were both country cajun women who moved to the city as young adults in their 20s and they were the strongest women I've ever met. When I was in college I actually made my schedule so I could be home in time to watch what my MawMaw called her "story" on tv with her. Boy, I miss them both!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

OH goodness, I can understand how you feel so very well. My Grandma, my Father's Mom, was my best friend. When she went to heaven, that is when my faith was cemented in my heart. All during her illness, we had talked about so VERY many things and one of them was, what we believe happens after death. I asked her to prove to me that what we believe is correct. I asked her to let me decide what the weather would be like on the day she was laid to rest.

She was buried on my birthday November 2nd, and for two weeks before that the weather had been COLD even down to below freezing. On Halloween the temp was 37 degrees, the day she passed. November 1, the temp was up to 57 and to say the weather people on TV were amazed is an under statement. They were going nuts. November 2, the temp was 78 degrees.

Ask me if I believe... and I can certainly tell you "YES, I DO!" With out one sliver of doubt.

Your Grandma's love will always be in your heart. God bless her.

Melanie


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

A lovely tribute Deb! I adored my paternal grandmother and am thankful that my daughters got to have a wonderful relationship with her also. Yesterday would have been her 100th birthday; she's been gone for 16 years. I miss her.......I'm thinking of your family in this difficult time!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Deb,

Just wanted you to know that we are always here too. Take care of yourself and your kids.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 
You'll be in my prayers.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

:grouphug: What wonderful memories you have to cherish - she'll always be with you in spirit. :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: so sorry Deb!! I am so glad you have the memories you have, thats so great!!


Andrea :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Bob and I are sending hugs to comfort.

Marsha


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:grouphug: Deb, I've just seen this and am so sorry!
You grandma sounds like a very special lady and since she had such an influence on your life and who you are.. she indeed must have been. I know she must be so proud of you.

I believe she hasn't really 'left' you....but is connected to you now in a very special way.... a way that is unique and no longer restricted by her earthly body. You now have one very special angel watching over you and guiding you.

You have given such a beautiful tribute to her and how wonderful you have such beautiful memories to cherish!


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Awww Deb, my heart and thoughts are with you. :grouphug: My grandmother was my very best friend also. She went to heaven last February at the age of 93. It's so wonderful to have a relationship like that. I'm so glad you will have so many beautiful memories of your wonderful grandma. :grouphug: xoxoxooxxo


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I just read this thread and I am so sorry. You are such a good Granddaughter and the words that you wrote about your Grandmother were the most potent of anything I have ever read, bar none!!!! I wish for you peace from the horrible seperation that you are feeling now but one thing is for sure Deb, you will see that GRAND lady again!!! Please take care of yourself today and because of what you wrote, I can feel that love that you had for her and that is so very special!!!! Nothing, not even death can take that away........


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

> UPDATE:
> 
> Grandma is now in heaven. She's with Grandpa and my Daddy.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry Deb, I agonize for your pain and hope at some point soon that only the precious memories will fill your heart....x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:grouphug: You were very lucky to have her for so long.....and after reading your tribute, I miss her too.


.....and now I miss my grandfather.... :smcry:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm sure right now your Grandmother is looking down from Heaven with as much love in her heart for you as you have for her. What a wonderful Grandmother you had and what a wonderful Granddaughter you are.

Hugs, 
Jane & the Girls


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Deb, I read your update...........I am sorry for your loss. Did it actually happen on grandpa's anniversary? You are lucky to have had the opportunity to know your grandma. Although I remember mine, she passed away before I actually had a chance to appreciate her. I think I was 16 when she went to heaven. I too miss my grandma, grandpa, and my daddy. Hugs to you Deb.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## geslabon (Mar 3, 2008)

:smcry: I cant stop crying.. This is so beautiful. I miss my grandma and love her so much. She's still alive but unfortunately she's back home in my country. :smcry:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Deb, I'm so very sorry. I know how bittersweet this is for you. You are happy for them because you know they are in heaven. But you miss them so much and it still hurts. Hugs to you my friend. I'll be thinking and praying for you as you walk through this time. :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry Deb. :grouphug: Your grandma will always be alive in your heart & in precious memories of her & the love you shared.


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

<div align="center">*One More Star*
I have this feeling there's one more star up in the sky tonight. And even though it's far away, its brightness and warmth still reach us here to make the night a little less dark. With My Deepest Sympathy 


Love and Peace to you and your family in during this hard time, Chris and Ollie


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Deb I am so very sorry for your loss :grouphug: 
Your grandma is now at peace and happy to be with your daddy and grandpa, I am sure they are all looking down with love for you as you have for them. They will always be there with you in your heart, you have such wonderful memories to cherish :grouphug: 
I lost my grandparents at a very young age, yet I do remember them with love to this day and always will. They are up in heaven with my mum, dad and brother and I am sure they are all sitting around a table playing cards as they so often loved to do


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Yes, you will stay linked, Deb. That's the great thing about family - she's a part of you and always will be. I'm very sorry for your loss. This is a hard time, but the days will come when you can remember with smiles instead of tears.

I love you.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:grouphug: Im sorry for your loss :grouphug:


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

Your a blessed lady to have had such a wonderful grandmother :wub:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

*I am so sorry that you are going through this Deb. *


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Deb, I 'm so sorry.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

What warm and wonderful thoughts. What a blessing to have had such a special person in your life.


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. :grouphug: It sounds like she was a very special lady.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Deb, I am sooooo sorry for your loss, sounds like you lost one in a million but in the end she gave you so much more, what a wonderful post and tribute you made to her :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: i hope you and your family can celebrate her life and new home in Heaven


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry Deb- :bysmilie: sending hugs your way :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Deb-I'm so sorry for your loss.  I will be thinking of you. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## lahcart (Jan 19, 2007)

Deb,
Those were such beautiful words. My thoughts, tears, and prayers are with you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: Deb, I am sorry for your loss. Sounds like a wonderful woman and you have great memories of her. :grouphug:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I am so sorry...wishing you comfort and peace....


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww... that was really touching to read... i'm sorry for you loss... and pray for you and your family at this time. rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Deb I hope you can find the peace your heart deserves soon. Your Grandma will be with you forever in your heart, relax and feel her there.

God bless you,
Melanie


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Thank you all so much.

At times I don't know what I would do without my SM friends.

I've been a bit off these past couple of days. I haven't slept much
at all. My mind just won't shut off. I can't stop thinking of the "olden days".

So we move on, and make new memories. If my grandkids have just a fraction
of the memories I've had with grandma, grandpa, and daddy, I will be a happy camper.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Here's the last pic taken of Grandma, with my cousin and Uncle :wub: :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That's a great picture, Deb. She looked very happy.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Deb that is a wonderful picture! They ALL look very kind, gentle and loving. Your Grandma was beautiful, and sounds like she was beautiful inside and out. Hugs to you my friend. You've had to deal with way too much loss in such a short time. I'm thinking of you and praying for you. :grouphug:


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

> My entire life my Grandma has been one of my best friends.
> 
> She was as close to a saint, I've ever known.
> 
> ...


I have ahrdly been on here in the last week. I'm so sorry for your loss Deb but I can tell that the wonderful time you spent with her was worth the pain of the eventual parting. She sounds like she was an awesome lady and a fabulous influence and I could feel the love in your message.

:grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

What a wonderful face.......I can see how you must have loved her so! She has so much love in her face and she left you with such great memories. 

I remember I was very young when my Grandmother died. I, like you loved her so very much. I was too young to really understand and I remember right after the burial, there was a bad snowstorm. I woke up about 5:00am and looked out the window and was frantic that she was cold. I could not stop crying. That memory is still so vivid in my mind today. I was probably six years old at that time. 

We all loved our Grandmothers~~What a wonderful person to learn from. She and my Mom were the GREAT women in my life and they are both together in heaven now.

Deb, I hope each day will make you stronger........I'm glad that we could be here for you!!!!

Hugs, Dianne


----------

